# solved please close



## yodatom10 (Aug 14, 2011)

solved please close


----------



## sheradrax (Nov 17, 2011)

Why is the first permission stuff that costs you money?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## yodatom10 (Aug 14, 2011)

sheradrax said:


> Why is the first permission stuff that costs you money?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


?


----------



## idumpedWebOS (Nov 23, 2011)

All launchers need that permission. To the best of my knowledge it so that the dock and launcher can launch phone or SMS apps. Which is a service that costs ya money. Not shady for launcher apps to need this ...... did that make sense?


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

the theme subforum is reserved for releases. moved to thunderbolt general.


----------



## yodatom10 (Aug 14, 2011)

...bump


----------



## yodatom10 (Aug 14, 2011)

bump


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Thread closed as requested by OP.


----------

